# [Install] - Problema flags

## Neon87

Ciao!

Ho deciso qualche giorno fa di installare gentoo...

ho studiato letto molto in giro delle flags di come si usano ecc e ho scritto questo file make.conf... il problema è che quando cerco di fare l'emerge del sistema mi va in errore dicendo che uso mi da questo errore

```
Calculating system dependencies \[nomerge      ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6  USE="X chroot pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g  USE="(sse2) zlib -bindist -emacs -gmp -kerberos -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g  USE="(sse2) zlib -bindist -emacs -gmp -kerberos -test" 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10] 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb* gdbm*" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3  USE="berkdb" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]      virtual/jre-1.6.0  

[ebuild  N    ]       virtual/jdk-1.6.0  

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05  USE="X alsa examples -doc -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc" 

[ebuild  N    ]         media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

[ebuild  NS   ]          sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]           sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]            dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  

[ebuild  N    ]   perl-core/PodParser-1.35  

[ebuild  N    ]   perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 [6.9-r1] USE="acl* nls* -vanilla%" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10] 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jre-1.6.0', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jre-1.6.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05', 'merge') (medium)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'perl-core/PodParser-1.35', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'perl-core/PodParser-1.35', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

come posso risolvere? quali sono le flag che vanno in conflitto?

allego emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-1-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-1-amd64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Apr 2008 07:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 7zip X aac acl acpi ads alac alsa amarok amd64 archive auth authfile bash-completion bashlogger berkdb binary-drivers bittorrent bzip2 cairo cdaudio cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cg cgi chm chroot cisco cli compress console cpudetection cpufreq cpulimit cracklib crypt css cups curl cursors cvs cvsgraph daemon dbus debugger dhcp directfb divx djvu dnotify dnsdb dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvi editor emoticon equalizer examples extraicons fasttrack fat fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg file firefox flac flv fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse games gcrypt gdbm gdm gecko gedit gif gimp gkrellm gmail gnome gnuplot gpg gpm graphics grub gtk gzip hacking hal hash hddtemp hfs highlight html http iconv imagemagick ipod isdnlog java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k lame lcd libssh2 libwww lm_sensors logviewer loop-aes mad md5sum midi mixer mjpeg mmx mouse mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mplayer-bin msn mudflap multilib musepack music nano-syntax ncurses net network networking networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ogg123 opengl opengl-video openmp openssh openssl pam pango passwd pcap pcre pdf pentium perl png pppd python qemu readline reflection reiserfs samba sensord session shadow smp sound sounds spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion sysfs syslog tcp tcpd tls unicode unzip urandom usb userlocale vcd vcdx vga video vnc vncviewer wav wavpack webinstall webinterface wireshark wma wmf wmp x264 xen xfs xine xinerama xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xterm xvid zip zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

grazie!

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao

A colpo d'occhio questo non mi torna ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86" , che io sappia o usi un archittetura o un altra, a vedere dal kernel dovresti mettere solo amd64  :Smile: .

Per il resto meglio aspettare risposte da qualcuno piu' esperto di me  :Smile: 

----------

## Neon87

hai ragione... risolto ma il problema non cambia...

altre idee?

grazie mille comunque!

----------

## djinnZ

Prima cosa cambia profilo e passa al 2007.0/desktop (che è più indicato per il tuo caso) non è molto produttivo abilitare un profilo in testing con mezzo mondo da compilare ancora. Hai scaricato il portage aggiornato senza aver prima completato l'emerge system e con quelle use ti sei beccato una serie di aggiornamenti che generano errore di dipendenza circolare. Nulla di strano.

Disabilita temporaneamente le use flag che hai in make.conf e lancia un emerge -eNDu system, finito questo riabiliti le tue use flag e correggi le discrepanze (per esempio nel profilo desktop gnome e kde sono abilitate di default quindi gnome non ti serve ma -kde è d'obbligo se non ti vuoi portare tutti e due quei mattoni appresso) e ti installi per prima cosa gnome (presumo che tu voglia usarlo... de gustibus...   :Razz:  )

Ultimo consiglio togli quel -O3 dalle cflags, sul gcc 4.1 crea solo problemi e ti rallenta. Se proprio vuoi andare sull'esoterico usa -fno-strict-aliasing (qualche problemino lo crea ma è abbastanza sicura) o -fomit-frame-pointer oppure le ldflags -O1 e --as-need (non sono ufficialmente supportate e creano problemi su alcuni pacchetti ma non sono neppure sconsigliate a differenza delle altre)

In genere le flag che creano maggiori problemi sono gtk, doc (scatena una serie infinita di dipendenze circolari), gnome, kde, xml* e qt.

Leggi anche il thread sui problemi di aggiornamento expat che avrai sicuramente.

----------

## Neon87

ok grazie mille...

ho ricominciato con la 2007...

ho usato lo stage1 sto facendo l'emerge -e system...

la flag che faceva casino era java...

----------

## BikE

 *Neon87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho usato lo stage1 sto facendo l'emerge -e system...
> 
> 

 

Ormai non ha senso utilizzare lo stage 1... meglio partire da stage 3...

----------

## Neon87

come mai?

----------

## djinnZ

lo stage 1 non è più supportato e non viene mantenuto, aveva ragion d'essere prima per risparmiare una mezz'ora (su 486) ma con le macchine attuali ottieni lo stesso effetto (tutte le librerie ed il compilatore compilati secondo l'ottimizzazione scelta invece di i686 generica per esempio) lanciando emerge -e system invece di emerge system, nello stesso tempo.

Come scritto nella documentazione ufficiale aggiornata.

E tra l'altro abilitare java (me la ero scordata) è un casino.

Se puoi parti dallo stage3.

edit: Il profilo 2008 se vuoi lo puoi anche provare ma dopo che almeno l'emerge system è completo, tenendo sempre presente che qualche problema c'è.

un altro gnomo... mah... se non altro starai un paio di giorni a compilare  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Neon87

ho capito ero rimasto un po' indietro...

molto gentili vi ringrazio!

ora sto compilando il kernel poi passo a gnome...

----------

